# General beekeeping > Your Favourite Links >  LASI blog

## prakel

A new LASI (Laboratory of Apiculture and Social Insects) blog has been put up by Karin Alton. 

http://splash.sussex.ac.uk/blog/for/...ut-to-the-test

----------


## Wmfd

The journal article itself with all the gory detail is here:

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/1...435.12178/full

You can also get a PDF version there,

David

----------


## nemphlar

Vipers bugloss, planted a couple of seedlings  made 1.5 m high by the same across flowered from July till now covered in bees up there with borage as a garden bee plant

----------

